# Looking For short and stocky



## southernfellar (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, just joined the board. I'm looking to get myself an apbt pup. I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a honest kennel that has smaller dogs. Specifically, I'd like a dog around 30-40 lbs (50 lbs max). I do like the short and stocky build dogs (not trying to sound fickle, because I know the apbt is all about heart, not outward appearance). But I do have a soft spot for the smaller bred dogs. 
No offense to the american bully people out there, but I'm not looking for an american bully. I want a purebred apbt. It's very important to me that my dog has a lot of drive and is healthy. Temperament is of utmost importance. No shy dogs, definitely want a outgoing people loving dog. 
I like the following lines: Carver, Colby, Red Devil, Boudreaux and Sorrells. To tell you the truth, I love em all! Anyway, happy to be part of the forum. Thanks everyone.


----------



## southernfellar (Jan 25, 2008)

please feel free to pm me if anyone doesn't want to post up on the public forum. thanks again.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know that TexPitbull may have some dogs up for adoption. He does alot of rescue work and tends to have dogs up your ally. I'd check in with him!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

look into the lonzo/zebo dogs i believe they are short and stocky


----------



## southernfellar (Jan 25, 2008)

i actually looked into the lonzo/zebo stuff at one time. but quite a few people told me they are more of a "one person" type of dog. that they don't take to strangers very well. at least that's what i was told. they are handsome dogs though.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I've also heard that of some Zebo dogs but have heard it of some Boudreaux dogs too. What about a Zebo cross? I have seen some which have the typical Zebo build, but seem pretty out going and all. Have you looked at the Flores line? Some are a stocky but still small. Butkus might be another choice, some of them are in the 30s and more bulldog type too.


----------



## redlionpitbull (Jan 26, 2008)

check out www.redlionvn.com only 16 inch tall with big and block heads


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

redlionpitbull said:


> check out www.redlionvn.com only 16 inch tall with big and block heads


Did you even read what the post said? They said they wanted a dog that was 30-40lbs but would take 50lbs max and didn't want a bully. 110lbs, thats quite a bit bigger I would say. The dogs also looked bully on there.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like your style!!!!!! Where are you located and do you want a dog with papers or not?


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

redlionpitbull said:


> check out www.redlionvn.com only 16 inch tall with big and block heads


I hope your kidding.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

the pic of the red bully trying to scale a 5' wall is HILARIOUS! i know im probably gonna tick someone off, but those dogs ARENT athletes. whenever someone tells me of one that is, i question their definition of the word athlete.


----------



## jason r (Feb 6, 2008)

woody d said:


> the pic of the red bully trying to scale a 5' wall is HILARIOUS! i know im probably gonna tick someone off, but those dogs ARENT athletes. whenever someone tells me of one that is, i question their definition of the word athlete.


making fun of a dog that only has a 12 inch vertical.lmao.plus $2500 for first pick,you gotta be crazy.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

jason r said:


> making fun of a dog that only has a 12 inch vertical.lmao.plus $2500 for first pick,you gotta be crazy.


$2500???? i could buy 4 healthy dogs for that price!!!!


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

Kudos to the OP for wanting short and stocky, but keeping it real!:cheers: check your pm


----------



## divathequeen (Jun 28, 2007)

my girl fits that description to bad she will never be for sale
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1649&stc=1&d=1203923501


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with the lonzo/zebo i own a 50percent cheeks nevada and 50 percent lonzo dog she is very one person dog unless you live with other people they will evenually warm up to others but they are your dog. And very dog aggressive.


----------

